# FS: Brand new 20 gallon high, and fluval 304 case



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty much brand new, held water for 3-4 days. 30$ to first person to pick up.

Tank is: 24"x13"x16"

Also have a fluval 304 case, thought it would fit my 404 lid, but it didn't. 10$, same price I paid for.

778 387 4223


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Isn't this a standard size for 20g? I don't think it is a tall tank.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's considered "high", pretty much tall.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

charles said:


> Isn't this a standard size for 20g? I don't think it is a tall tank.


It is the same size as all of my 20G tanks. I did not think it was considered tall either.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Its a 20 gallon high. An Aquarium Sizes and Weights Chart so it is actually a tall.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Technically it is a tall but I think their point is this is the standard (most normal) size for a 20g tank. No one says "10g Leader" whatever that means, we just say 10g or standard 10g. I think the word tall just made some people think the tank is taller than the norm since most would think of only a 20g tank as being either 20g or 20g long and not 20g high. Anyways, gl with the sale.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Doesn't really matter, I did post the exact dimensions in the end.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

er201 said:


> Doesn't really matter, I did post the exact dimensions in the end.


That you did and not many do. Good luck with the sale. Promote it for the discus grow out contest. Might have a buyer quicker. Just an idea.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top, still available.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump to the top...


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

surprising noone wants to get a brand new 20g for so little.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

It would totally help if u post som pics.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a 20 gallon tank I'm sure everyone knows what that looks like....


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump to the top!


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

does it have a lid?


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

If not then I don't know if you're going to be able to sell it at that price... I got a 20 gallon for free before, a used tank isn't really worth much, especially under 30G.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

It doesn't have a lid, and it only held water for 3-4 days. I don't see why I would give it away or sell it for very little.

Bump bump


----------

